# Salgado method



## cube_addict0r (Apr 28, 2010)

I recently saw an interesting video on Youtube, showing the Salgado method.

Too bad the person that recorded the video didn't make a tutorial, neither can I follow the demonstration he gives cause it's going way too fast. However, he gives the steps in the description of the video. They are as follows:



> Steps:
> * DL, DR
> * 2 1x2x3 Blocks
> * Last 4 Corners
> ...



Too bad I can't make up anything out of that.

What I really like about that method is that it does not require any rotation of the cube from begin till end. Does anyone know anything more about this method, by any chance?

I've been searching for ages and I can't find anything about it.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool, it's like Roux but bad.


----------



## Am1n- (Apr 28, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Cool, it's like Roux but bad.


+1


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 28, 2010)

It's Roux, Fridrich-style.

It's like getting a half-cross, solving F2L, CMLL, FL, then ELL.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 28, 2010)

Yuck. =(


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2010)

Actually, that is Gustavsson. Very good for big cubes (anything > 3x3). Kenneth has been using it for a while.


----------



## Erik (Apr 28, 2010)

> Steps:
> * DL, DR
> * 2 1x2x3 Blocks
> * Last 4 Corners
> ...



So new!!!! -.-
It's like roux... but for fridrich users! ....


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 28, 2010)

seems like a good idea but i have some optimizations

instead of placing DL,DR then building 1x2x3 blocks
just build the L/R 1x2x3 blocks, its like combining for optimization sounds good right?
next solve the last 4 corners, theres only like 42 algs not that bad,

Now heres is where it gets a lot more optimal.
Because there are only six edges left they can all be solved only using <M,U> moves.

Now we should make it so that we only need <U2,M> to solve it, so orient the edges.

Now place the UL/UR and finish placing the last 4 edges.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 28, 2010)

You're a bgenious.


----------



## Elmonster (May 26, 2012)

*A new method?*

I found in youtube that someone say this is a "Salgado" method,
but it looks like Free style Roux + some LL tricks which is adopted from some other methods.
is this legit?
sounds like I can name the method I'm using after my name too :fp


----------



## emolover (May 26, 2012)

I can guaranty it is just noobish roux. What times does he claim to get?


----------



## aronpm (May 26, 2012)

emolover said:


> I can guaranty it is just noobish roux.


That's exactly what it is.


> What times does he claim to get?


Example solve in the video was 18 seconds


----------



## Rpotts (May 26, 2012)

Just another random example of FreeFOP. Not particularly efficient, you can do a CFOP-Roux hybrid better.


----------



## Elmonster (May 26, 2012)

emolover said:


> I can guaranty it is just noobish roux. What times does he claim to get?


 
I found some of his vids from his channel, I guess he is sub 14 or 15, but he uses fridrich/cfop, he don't use his "Salgado method" lol
and his WCA http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SALG01 LOL

so... and.... my point is.. guys, 
he can't name that "Salgado Method" right?
he just combined some existing methods.


----------



## Kirjava (May 26, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20801-Salgado-method

lol at my reply


----------



## Elmonster (May 26, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20801-Salgado-method
> 
> lol at my reply


 
nice reply lol.

btw, where's the vid from 2 years ago? what's on it?


----------



## Sillas (May 26, 2012)

This 'salty method' seems Roux, but F2Lling in the 1x2x3 blocks. Completely usual for who try Roux method knowing CFOP.


----------



## JhonPrice (May 26, 2012)

Elmonster

agree to that, maybe Salgado mix method is more appropriate XD


----------



## Elmonster (May 26, 2012)

JhonPrice said:


> Elmonster
> 
> agree to that, maybe Salgado mix method is more appropriate XD


 
Salgado mix?
I guess you don't get my point there in my question,
naming if method is really strict,
like if I use fridrich F2l + coll + ell, and I can call that Elmonster mix?
every one can mix methods, but in rules for naming, we can't name it after our name.
he can't just name things after his name if he just combined some methods.
if this is possible, there maybe thousands of methods for 3x3x3 lol


----------



## JhonPrice (May 26, 2012)

Elmonster said:


> Salgado mix?
> I guess you don't get my point there in my question,
> naming if method is really strict,
> like if I use fridrich F2l + coll + ell, and I can call that Elmonster mix?
> ...


 
LOL i see now, he name it on his own, he just want to be famous with his name on it,
let him be,

(i wonder how Mr.Roux will feel if he read about this)


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 26, 2012)

As a Roux user... *sigh*


----------



## linlinismyfeyt (May 27, 2012)

hello guys. i was the one who posted the video. i really can't blame you guys for all the hate and the impressions, you have every right to your opinion and i respect that. i just want to point out that i didn't copy roux's method. when i came up with this, i didn't even know that there was a roux method that time. just trying to come up with something some years back. i'm not trying to get anything out of this. it's just a video of a guy trying to come up with an idea out of the stuffs he learned cubing-wise... and if naming methods are that strict, i'm telling you, i didn't know. i just thought of bringing this up again because i learned that feliks zemdegs himself made his own method in solving the cube and he actually just adapted from other methods. so i guess/hope i wasn't doing anything bad. and btw, i'm hands down to roux method. it's a really great and unique method. i tried learning it once i heard of it, and it's really really clever, i love it. well... that's just about it. you guys are free to say anything. i will respect them. i'm not gonna argue with anyone, pls, i always tend to be cool with everybody. have a nice day!


----------



## poul93 (May 27, 2012)

well said!


----------



## linlinismyfeyt (May 27, 2012)

sir, good day to you. i'm the uploader of the video and i'm curious to know why you are looking for a tutorial about that method and what do you mean about "i've been searching for ages"?


----------

